
Possible fake news about Musk? - itchyjunk
http://qz.com/844425/fake-news-is-the-newest-strategy-for-taking-down-elon-musk-tesla-tsla-and-solarcity/
======
itchyjunk
(Offtopic Intro) Decided to signup to hackernews and post this as a starter.
Trying to contribute to the community but might end up doing the opposite.
Welcome to me! :D

------
olegkikin
I see this narrative in the Russian anti-US communities a lot. It actually
makes sense, Russian economy entirely depends on oil, and Musk is working
towards making oil irrelevant.

